# Best way to get scratches out of saddles?



## Queenjude (30 November 2011)

Morning everyone,

I need to sell my saddle and it's got a few scratches on it but I was just wondering what the best way to get them out is?  I've tried cleaning normally but that hasn't helped.  I should mention that it's brown.

Thanks in advance and i'm looking forward to hearing your words of wisdom!

Jude


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 November 2011)

Brown boot polish rubbed in to scratches with a cloth, then polished off, hopefully will leave the stain in the scratch, also oiling the saddle after cleaning it, and do this regularly, both the cleaning [daily] and the oiling [monthly]


----------



## flashmans (30 November 2011)

I've been using 'Ko-Cho-Line' on a fairly bad scratch on my saddle caused by a broken/jagged zip of my chaps, it's working quite well. I don't think it will get rid of it altogether, but it has definitely helped!

http://www.carrdaymartin.co.uk/product_details.html?cid=MQ&pid=NA==
I think I bought mine from countrywide.


----------



## stencilface (30 November 2011)

Ditto boot polish - always used to do my saddles with this.  Now I just clean them more often and use a leather care thing.  Current saddle has no scratches


----------



## paddy (30 November 2011)

My OH recommends a technique called 'boning' which he did in his army and RM days.  Not sure I'd google it though!!!


----------



## Queenjude (30 November 2011)

Paddy - I almost choked on my cup of tea reading your reply!  I don't think I will google it, I can only imagine what i'd find!

MrsD123 and Stencilface - Thanks for the boot polish advice, I need to buy some brown as i've only got black which I don't think will work.

flashmans - I've got some of that so i'll give that a go too. 

Thanks everyone, your stars!


----------



## cremedemonthe (30 November 2011)

Beeswax and then bone it, have to do it alot on saddles coming in for repair, if they have scratches on them I try to get them out for them as I can't stand seeing them!
Oz


----------



## Queenjude (30 November 2011)

Thanks for your help too Oz, i've got no excuse to get them out now.


----------



## cremedemonthe (30 November 2011)

Queenjude said:



			Thanks for your help too Oz, i've got no excuse to get them out now.
		
Click to expand...

lol, I think you need to rephrase that!


----------



## nokia (30 November 2011)

the best way is to use a leather filler..you need to find out first what type of leather it is, is it cow, buffalow, calf ect

Then treat it accordingly, diffrent grains of leather will penetrate certain oils, and not work so well on others, if we get a saddle in say 4 yeards old, we repair it and re colour it, they come up like new

Its not expensive at all..the kit we use is about 40 quid, but is does 4 saddles

Hope this helps


----------



## lizness (30 November 2011)

Hello,
I have been told that you can use crayons, proper ones not the plasticy one. Use one the same colour as the saddle and the wax kind of fills it apparently. Then polish.

Boneing: I have a boning tool (he he) that I bought off ebay from a card supply shop, I also have a bit of deer horn. Both are smooth on the edges. Rub over the scratch with a little bit of pressure should kind of smooth out leather


----------



## Queenjude (30 November 2011)

cremedemonthe said:



			lol, I think you need to rephrase that! 

Click to expand...

 Cremedemonte - my innocent mind didn't even notice what I said, wooops!


----------



## flirtygerty (30 November 2011)

Paddy, I think the expression is bulling, it's when you build up layers of polish and spit/water to get a super high shine on army boots using circular movements, used to love showing the army cadets how to do it


----------



## WelshD (30 November 2011)

furniture repair crayons work, the kind that you use on your dining room table to get rid of scratches 

I'd imagine that with the rise and rise of leather sofas over the last few years there are probably little repair kits out there for those


----------

